# De-Winterizing houses



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

What is your method. (and yes, I realize this eliminates about half the boys/girls on here) I typically close all faucets and start with the cold water then proceed to the hot. I'm thinking about pressurizing with air first and then checking the guage for pressure drop.
I say this because of a small problem this morning:whistling2: the guage would tell if there is a leak but obviously not where. Just wondering if there is a different alt. without the potential for water damage.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I close the washing machine or any other inside hose type faucet and turn the water on. Then go around and make sure I have a good flow of water everywhere. Then I re-energize the hot water heater. Check for leaks.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

PLUMB TIME said:


> What is your method. (and yes, I realize this eliminates about half the boys/girls on here) I typically close all faucets and start with the cold water then proceed to the hot. I'm thinking about pressurizing with air first and then checking the guage for pressure drop.
> I say this because of a small problem this morning:whistling2: the guage would tell if there is a leak but obviously not where. Just wondering if there is a different alt. without the potential for water damage.



I like to close faucets and and pressurize. Normally can hear the hiss of water air mix. We don't waste time with air during de-winter. With 300 cottages and houses time is a factor.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Like you said start with the cold and make sure everything is off, just crack open the main so water is just trickling by. Then start walking around checking EVERYTHING. Do the same with the hot.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

All of the above, but unfortunatley a cap blew off an air chamber for the second floor laundry. With the amount of insulation in the walls there was no way to know until it was to late. I'm just glad I didn't do the winterizing:no:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

When we winterize a home we put a disclaimer in there noting there is no way to know if there is any trapped water in the lines due to the way the building was plumbed in.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*The safest way to dewinterize....*

we have to de-wint a lot of houses that we never winterized in the first place...

most are so screwed up that the damage is pretty bad...then they get pissed off at me bcause of the water pouring down through the ceilings...

I try to talk them into my delux safe approach 

I have found the best way to de-wint a nice home is to install a 3/4 ball valve on the hot side of the water heater...

then use the t+p valve to pump up the heater to 165psi air pressure...

then test the home on both the hot and cold sides for leaks...

with 165 psi in the heater , when you let the air blast into the lines if their is a break you can usually hear it roaring loudly in the ceilings and walls...

it works very well for $250.00


I was supposed to do this for a real estate lady
in a nice home on Thursday...but she opted for
NACHO to come out and take his chances for a 125 bucks less..

I hope Nacho has a mop and broom.:laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I use air and if it doesn't hold an ultrasonic leak detector.
Price T&M


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

i pump rv antifreeze through the whole system when i winterize. never a problem. i never get calls to open in the spring. they call about the flood. when i get there i use air to test. 300? campground? breid................:rockon:


----------



## 1plumb4uall (Jan 6, 2010)

*I have been using air for the last 2 years. The realtors around here request it better safe than sory.*
*Ken*


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Generally I just start filling the cold and checking for leaks as it fills but that's only for seasonal places that were originally plumbed to be drained and winterized every fall. (If I did the winterizing I let it fill a bit more quickly. )

Places that warrant more caution I'll air test the cold, fill the water heater with all the faucets shut except a WM hosebib with a test guage attached. When that's up to pressure shut the cold and get ready to dump water from the water heater in case the pressure starts to drop.

Most times any water damage from a leak simply marks the place(s) that need to be opened up for repairs anyway.
Btw, always have mops, pails and a good wet-vac in standby mode just in case. :whistling2:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Have a huge container of vodka.......connect the main water line to the tank and proceed to pump until you get a good clean flow of vodka from all faucets hot and cold. Now thats the instructions to winterize. Upon de-winterization throw a big party and bring some orange juice....and connect the main line back to the water meter,,,,,,making sure no backflow can occur because you dont to lose any of your hooch. Ok now as the party goes on the drinks will get weaker because of the watr mixed in........thats how I would do it if I won the lotto.


----------

